# Rookie plower, toyota 4 runner, advice, sno way



## TJ4runner

Hello. I've had a 90' 4 runner (4 X 4) for 3 years now and am getting a used 96 sno-way plow (with the down pressure). I have a couple questions. I hope you can help me with. My truck goes like mad in the snow and mud. I have oversize 31" tires (no lift) and rancho shocks, 120k miles, but have replaced the wheel bearings, brakes, and fuel tank, flushed the rad.. The V-6 is clean, tranny has no leaks. Here's my questions.

1) I've heard of clearance problems with a sno-way plow. Any advice on bolt on components to give me some xtra height? I saw these rubber bumpers that bolt on. Are they any good? Do you think I'll have Clearance problems with my 31" tires.

2) Any advice to plow residential drives would be helpful. Plow the center, then the sides? Backdrag VS Pushing? How deep is too deep?

3)Has anyone ever put a sno-way plow on? I have to tear it off another truck next week, and then put it on mine. I "think" it just bolts right on. I'll find out next week when I take it down. 

4)Any recommendations for the bolt "class" I should use to mount this puppy?

5) What's a decent strobe for the money? I saw a 1,000,000 candle power strobe in JC whitney, I want something bright but don't want to kill my battery.

6) Will my standard alternator handle the power load?

7) Anybody have tranny heat problems with 4 runners when plowing?

I know it's a lot of questions, just eager to get it right and not get stranded. Thanks for your responses!!!


----------



## Radguy

Not a 4 runner but I have a 94 toy. and it has 31's no problem with clearance. I do have a over heating problem if I going down the highway and the plow is too high...if I lower it just a bit it's fine


----------



## gpin

Go slow and easy. The smaller trucks are more suseptible to trans/clutch/differential problems. Plow often! Every 3 - 6 inches, do not wait for the snow to stop. Be careful back dragging or pushing big piles. IF you do get stuck, don't try to force it out or try to rock it too hard or you will blow up something expensive. Find a back up and take care of them if they have to pull you out, it's alot cheaper than a repair and you stay on the road. Good luck and hope you make $ this winter!


----------



## dhosh

I have a '90 4Runner also .. 185K miles on it. 
If you haven't had your timing belt changed recently, then I would certainly have that done. I just had mine done. It had also been done at 105K. This change found it almost wore out (cracks on the back), and leaking front oil seals. Changed all the belts, thermostat, gasket, waterpump etc, while we were in there.

I have the 31" x 10.5 tires as well. Would rather have something thinner. Probably will go with them next tire change, as it's only used in winter.


I usually pull up, drop blade and pull back all accross tight to the building (usually a garage). Nice to pull into the garage if possible. I pull back enough snow to turn the truck around and back in, then plow out from center 1st then sides. I typically don't push accross the road unless I have to. (Got yelled at by 2 cops doing that a few years ago). Then clean up the entrace diagonally.

Good luck!

Dennis
Petoskey, Michigan


----------



## Jim Prill

*toyota plowing*

I currently run a 89 toyota 4cyl. 5 spd with a 6.5 western that I custom made from an old early 70's bronco (amazing the frames where the same width.) I plow one residential and two parking lots and has performed flawlesly to date.
:yow!:

Also the truck is 192,000 young!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murf67

I have a 94 4runner with a Meyer's 6.5 EZ mount steel plow on it. No problems at all I have the 31" tires on it. It used to have a snowwa plow on it before I bought it. My mechanic put that plow on his 92 Toy PU and has no problems...bolted right on. The 4runner sit high in the front anyway...mine drops about 1' when the plow is up. It pushes snow with no problems at all. leave your E-mail i'll send you pics


----------



## Murf67

here is a pic 94 4runner W/Meyer's EZ mount 6.5


----------

